# Possible Edinburgh Competition



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2014)

Just putting some feelers out for this. Nothing's organised at all yet, but I wanted to gauge interest and see when was best for people.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes. I can't take holiday in Dec and Jan so Feb onwards and I can make a long weekend out of it but would be there regardless.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 22, 2014)

I might be helping to organise a little at a competition for once. Don't worry, this was the idea of more sensible people so it's unlikely to go wrong because of me. Would be nice to see it going ahead.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 22, 2014)

Would love to, will this be the same location as last time?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes pree. Specially since I missed my chance to go to Scotland last year


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd like to come to a scotland comp.


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 23, 2014)

It's all about December. Organize one during that time and I would love to join


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 23, 2014)

20-21st December please!

But I'll be there whenever ofc


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds interesting, especially since I loved the last one! I'd like to come alright.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2014)

too expensive, probably wont go unless there is a cheap alternate for me to get back home


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> too expensive, probably wont go unless there is a cheap alternate for me to get back home



Cmon' 

You know we always find silly cheap journeys via Megabus and NEx.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 23, 2014)

YES FINALLY  I will definitely go. Date does not matter but as as soon as possible will be good


----------



## Ollie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll try to make this  I love Edinburgh


----------

